# how to remove brontok virus?



## vandit (Dec 5, 2007)

Can nebody help me....My pc has been affected by virus(probably brontok..)..it has disable regedit,tskmngr.help!!!!


----------



## Kenshin (Dec 5, 2007)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61413

check out no 1


----------



## vandit (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanx...


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Dec 6, 2007)

Use nod32 its very effective


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Dec 6, 2007)

Thanks Kenshin. Much appreciated.


----------



## apacheman (Dec 6, 2007)

*www.bitdefender.com/VIRUS-157247-world--Win32.Brontok.A@mm.html

use this link n download this tool...!!


----------



## ninad_xpress (Dec 11, 2007)

Use quick-heal or nod32 both are very effective on Brontok, I have personally used both on my clients computers. After scan restart the pc, it'll become normal again. BitDefender & others are usless in Brontok.


----------



## ico (Dec 15, 2007)

Brontok is very irritating. Use NOD32 or Kaspersky or download the BitDefender Brontok Removal tool as mentioned by Apacheman. Or if you want you can even try Sophos Brontok Removal Tool available here: *www.sophos.com/support/disinfection/brontok.html


----------

